# Anybody else going to university this month?



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

If so, what are you going to study? 

I am going off to uni (again) in like two weeks... and I find it really hard to wrap my head around it, it doesn't feel real. Ive had a really tough year and Im so happy that I am going, but Im kind of sitting here like what in two weeks??? I am not prepared. :shocked: I literally haven't even got a house sorted yet, but that's a whole other story.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It seems easy except that the directions are not specific so you don't know if it is actually easy.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> It seems easy except that the directions are not specific so you don't know if it is actually easy.


Que??


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Que??


You have to use the ¿


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You have to use the ¿


You have to take that to the spam/troll section


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

I am about to start a bright new career in computational biochemistry...

I'm fucked, aren't I?


----------



## Hao (Apr 20, 2016)

Falling Leaves said:


> I am about to start a bright new career in computational biochemistry...
> 
> I'm fucked, aren't I?


*Yes, you have my condolences.*


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Good luck @Aladdin Sane!

I'm envious actually - I'm planning on starting my applications to school for next fall soon. I felt directionless for a long time but I'm rapidly approaching the point where the desire to move forward is stronger than the fear of choosing the wrong path. 



Falling Leaves said:


> I am about to start a bright new career in computational biochemistry...
> 
> I'm fucked, aren't I?


I didn't even know what that was until I Googled it. Sounds pretty neat... I think geometric modeling of VSEPR structure, proteins, reactions would be pretty neat... and my understanding ends about there. Hats off to you for facing the scientific and mathematical rigor therein.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm lucky I don't have to go anywhere, but I'm just a little unprepared.


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

I'll be starting university again next month. After studying biology for a year, more like half a year, I figured it's not what I want to do and switched to computer science. I just hope I'll somehow get over my anxiety disorder and will be able to get out of depression through finally having something to do again.


----------



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

I am already tired of all these essays and tests + I have part time work. I have already cheated and ordered 1 essay (history) on essayhelp.org (don't judge me). Now I can sleep at least 6 hours per day.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

starting on february, computer science and math. what are you studying?


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm currently taking Anatomy and Physiology as a prerequisite for occupational therapy.


----------

